# then and now



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

this is Milly when she was a teeny tiny pup and this is her at 4mths old, what a difference hey !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

let me see you're now and then pictures please......

before


















now


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Bandit is 4 this month
I haven't got any of him as a baby due to my husband having an accident with my pc grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

This is Billy he is 12 weeks now.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Indie said:


> This is Billy he is 12 weeks now.


oh my gosh lol how sweet !! bandit is sweet too xx


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

lozza84 said:


> oh my gosh lol how sweet !! bandit is sweet too xx


Thankyou xx, I haven't got any of Tia as i've only had her 3 months so no baby ones.


----------



## CavalierClara (Sep 21, 2009)

Milly is georgeous!!
I was just lookin at how much clara has grown today myself

6 weeks









Almost 5 months


----------



## LolaJas (Oct 28, 2009)

Lola at 7 weeks:








Now at 6 months:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

All such great photos, and lovely dogs, this is a really good topic for a thread :thumbup1:

Mabel at 1 day old well shes one of them 









4 or 5 weeks









8 weeks









as she is now nearly 14 months


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Lovely pics, I cant join in tho, my two are that old that only puppy pics I have are on paper! didnt have digi cameras in those days


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

awww this thread is adorable!:001_wub:

here's Daisy aged 8 weeks and then her now at 7 months.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

daisies lovely

Kinjilab start a thread for the OAP's this would be another great thread any doggie over 7 the veterans group :thumbup1:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

None of Candy when she was young 

Sky at 8 weeks;









Sky now (1);









Luna at 9 weeks;









Luna now (14 weeks);


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

lovely photos of sky and Luna. I really now want a Luna, she adoreable


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> daisies lovely
> 
> Kinjilab start a thread for the OAP's this would be another great thread any doggie over 7 the veterans group :thumbup1:


You saying Im old? good idea tho


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> lovely photos of sky and Luna. I really now want a Luna, she adoreable


Haha aw thanks  but you can't have her my OH would kill me


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> You saying Im old? good idea tho


 Oh lord No Im a newbie Im on best behaviour  

would be lovely though to see your dogs Jaspers nearly 7 so nearly a veteran


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Haha aw thanks  but you can't have her my OH would kill me


we could do a swap a mini schnauzer for Luna hed never notice, Charlie girls got big dog mentality


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> we could do a swap a mini schnauzer for Luna hed never notice, Charlie girls got big dog mentality


lmao!! I think he would notice the lack of drooling and the increase in moulting


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> Oh lord No Im a newbie Im on best behaviour
> 
> would be lovely though to see your dogs Jaspers nearly 7 so nearly a veteran


Was only joking
ok heres Ted hes 11
View attachment 33934

And heres Millie she is 14 and a half


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Was only joking
> ok heres Ted hes 11
> View attachment 33934
> 
> ...


Sorry didnt get that right, if it comes up as adult site its not my doing!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Sorry didnt get that right, if it comes up as adult site its not my doing!


  you trying to get me slung in jail 

I knew you were jokeing bout the age

will wait for a new attachment re your babes :thumbup1:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

zeb 8weeks










6months ish 









now at nearly 1yrs old










Bear the day we got him (a little over 8months old)










Bear now at nearly 1yrs old 









ANd both boys together


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> you trying to get me slung in jail
> 
> I knew you were jokeing bout the age
> 
> will wait for a new attachment re your babes :thumbup1:


It worked for me just now the attachment I mean lol


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Zeb and bear are stunning :thumbup1:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> It worked for me just now the attachment I mean lol





Im off to have another try


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> It worked for me just now the attachment I mean lol


:001_huh: nope cant open them :frown2:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Sorry didnt get that right, if it comes up as adult site its not my doing!


This is what I got;
Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

sequeena said:


> This is what I got;
> Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


Thats it then Im banned


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Thats it then Im banned


  Dont worry we will save you :w00t:


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

great pics everyone  keep em coming !!! 

zeb and bear are gorgeous !!!! and little daisy  so sweet


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

This is the pup at a four weeks old, when he was still at the breeders.










This is him at 8 weeks old when we collected him.









And this is the hairy monster recently at 15 months.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Henrick is lovely and what a cute puppy he was :thumbup1:

Im loving this thread more photos please


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

mitch4 said:


> Henrick is lovely and what a cute puppy he was :thumbup1:
> 
> Im loving this thread more photos please


agree on both accounts


----------



## Grant (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey this is bruno he is a staff x collie, First picture is him around 8,9 weeks and second two are him now at 6 months
Grant


You have a stunning dog too!!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Bruno is great, love those eyes


----------

